# Monarch Pass this week?



## spthomson (Oct 18, 2003)

Anyone want to make some turns Wed or Thr?


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

at the ski area or bc? and if bc, where are you thinking of going, i might be down....


----------

